# muoto / asu / hahmo



## Gavril

_Ympyrä ja neliö kuuluvat perusmuotoihin / perusasuihin / perushahmoihin.

Muodoltaan / asultaan / hahmoltaan jääkiekkomaila muistuttaa "L"-kirjainta, jonka varsi on kallistunut.

Asian ulkomaista, näkyvää puolta kutsutaan sen muodoksi / asuksi / hahmoksi.

Mies muodosti / hahmotti saven tuhkakupiksi (tai joksikin, joka tuhkakupiksi sopii).

Kuvanveistäjä muodosti / hahmotti kiven tyrmäävän tarkaksi Paasikiven patsaaksi!

Joidenkuiden mukaan kaikella teoksella on toiselta puolen muoto / asu / hahmo, toiselta puolen sisältö. Mutta, joidenkuiden mielestä kaksi edella mainittua ovat erottamattomia.

Kun kuuntelen säveltaidekappaletta minua kiinnostaa vain muoto / asu / hahmo eikä merkitys.

Kuvauksestasi kerään vain muodon / asun / hahmon siitä, mitä tapahtui rikospaikalla. Et kai tunnet parempaa todistajaa, jota voisimme haastatella?
_

Kiitos vielä kerran!


----------



## JukkaT

Koska kaikki muut taitavat olla jo kesälaitumilla, annan oman vaatimattoman mielipiteeni.

_Ympyrä ja neliö kuuluvat perusmuotoihin / perusasuihin / perushahmoihin.

Muodoltaan / asultaan / hahmoltaan jääkiekkomaila muistuttaa "L"-kirjainta, jonka varsi on kallistunut.

Asian ulkoista, näkyvää puolta kutsutaan sen muodoksi / asuksi / hahmoksi.  "Muodoksi" _is better.

_Mies muodosti / hahmotti hahmotteli / muotoili savesta tuhkakupin (tai jonkin, joka sopii tuhkakupiksi sopii).

Kuvanveistäjä muodosti / hahmotti hahmotteli / veisti kiven tyrmäävän tarkaksi Paasikiven patsaaksi! _or ... kivestä tyrmäävän tarkan Paasikiven patsaan.

_Joidenkuiden mukaan kaikilla teoksilla on toisaalta puolen muoto / asu / hahmo, toisaalta puolen sisältö. Mutta, joidenkuiden mielestä kaksi edellä mainittua ovat erottamattomia._  It's better to say_ Joidenkin mukaan... Mutta toisten mielestä... _No comma after _mutta.
_
_Kun kuuntelen säveltaidekappaletta minua kiinnostaa vain sen muoto / asu / hahmo, ei sen merkitys.

Kuvauksestasi kerään vain muodon / asun / hahmon hahmotelman siitä, mitä rikospaikalla tapahtui rikospaikalla. Et kai varmaan tunnet parempaa todistajaa, jota voisimme haastatella?_


Muoto = form, shape
Hahmo = figure
Asu = form

Although "form" can be translated as "asu", I recommend you use a word "muoto". "Asu" isn't generally used in this kind of contexts.

Hahmottaa = discern, perceive
Hahmotella = sketch, outline, draft...


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> _Mies muodosti / hahmotti hahmotteli / muotoili savesta tuhkakupin (tai jonkin, joka sopii tuhkakupiksi sopii).__
> 
> Kuvanveistäjä muodosti / hahmotti hahmotteli / veisti kiven tyrmäävän tarkaksi Paasikiven patsaaksi! _or ... kivestä tyrmäävän tarkan Paasikiven patsaan.



You translated _hahmotella _as "outline, draft" etc. below -- therefore, if I said, _Kuvanveistäjä hahmotteli kivestä patsaan, _would it imply that the statue was in a rough or unfinished form?

Also, if I understand correctly, you are saying that

_Mies muotoili saven kupiksi_ = incorrect, 
but 
_Mies hahmotteli kiven patsaaksi _= acceptable

Is that right?



> Muoto = form, shape
> Hahmo = figure
> Asu = form
> 
> Although "form" can be translated as "asu", I recommend you use a word "muoto". "Asu" isn't generally used in this kind of contexts.


What sort of sentences would _asu _be acceptable in? (I ask because none of my earlier sentences seem to work with _asu._) Maybe the following would be OK?

_Asultaan hän on kaunis nainen -- luonoltaan hän on kuitenkin kostonhimoinen verenimijä._

_Epäonni voi ilmestyä elämissäme moninaisissa asuissa. Esimerkiksi eilen kompastuin jalankäytävälle jääneeseen eurokolikkoon._

Let me know if these would work, and if you can think of any other examples.

Kiitos taas!


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> You translated _hahmotella _as "outline, draft" etc. below -- therefore, if I said, _Kuvanveistäjä hahmotteli kivestä patsaan, _would it imply that the statue was in a rough or unfinished form?
> Yes, you are right. But since there is "...tyrmäävän tarkaksi..." in the sentence...
> 
> Also, if I understand correctly, you are saying that
> 
> _Mies muotoili saven kupiksi_ = incorrect,
> but
> _Mies hahmotteli kiven patsaaksi _= acceptable
> 
> Is that right? _"Mies muotoili saven kupiksi"_ is also correct, but to me it sounds more natural to say "mies muotoili savesta kupin" since clay is uncountable noun. But, of course, if the man had one concrete piece of clay, then it's natural to say _"Mies muotoili saven kupiksi"._
> 
> What sort of sentences would _asu _be acceptable in? (I ask because none of my earlier sentences seem to work with _asu._) Maybe the following would be OK?
> 
> _Asultaan hän on kaunis nainen -- luonnoltaan hän on kuitenkin kostonhimoinen verenimijä. _Since _"asu_" means also "dress", to me this sounds like the woman has a beautiful dress.
> 
> _Epäonni voi ilmestyä elämässämme _(we have only one life)_ moninaisissa asuissa muodoissa. Esimerkiksi eilen kompastuin jalankäytävälle jääneeseen euron kolikkoon._
> 
> Let me know if these would work, and if you can think of any other examples.
> 
> Kiitos taas!


 
Remontoidun asunnon uusi asu on oikein miellyttävä.
"Asu" is used more in compound words: painoasu, ulkoasu, kieliasu.

Maybe somebody else uses "asu" in the meaning "form" more than I do. To me it's main meaning is "dress", "clothes"...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _Kuvauksestasi kerään vain muodon / asun / hahmon siitä, mitä tapahtui rikospaikalla. Et kai tunnet parempaa todistajaa, jota voisimme haastatella?_


I agree with JukkaT on all counts except _kerään ... muodon / asun / hahmon. Kerätä_ just disagrees with my ear here. I would say: _Kuvauksestasi *muodostan* vain *käsityksen* siitä, mitä tapahtui rikospaikalla._


----------

